# Why Mac is the best OS



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 9, 2013)

Mac > Windows > Linux

I know, it's not what you want to hear. But Mac OS is stable, secure, and has tons of free, easy to use, and open sourced software. There's really no reason to use Windows or Linux, which aren't as easy to use.

Mac is more secure than Windows
Mac is easier to use than any build of Linux
Mac IS Unix
Mac has open source elements
Mac software is easier to use, better looking, and cheaper.
You can run any windows or linux program in Mac, through the use of Wine or Crossover, or, worse case scenario, virtualization.
There's more software for Windows than Mac, however, it's mostly crapware. Free software for Linux or Windows pales in comparison to Mac software

More game developers are producing for mac now too.

Macs, with their new use of the gpu as a general cpu (Snow Leopard), are faster

And, as for hardware:
Macs last longer than PC hardware
Macs have better components
Line up the features of a Mac to a PC, and the Mac is cheaper
Macs are thinner, lighter, and have longer battery life
Macs have better support, and MUCH better customer service

Business wise:
Mac market share is growing
The economy has hurt all the other manufacturers much more than Apple
40% of college students want an Apple branded computer, which is much higher than any other brand desired. (Up against HP, Dell, etc).

And if you don't like Mac, it's just because you're too afraid to switch.


----------



## jarland (Aug 9, 2013)

Incoming raging fanboys that religiously demand that everyone share their opinions.

But yes I agree. The average linux or windows fanboy can't handle BSD because they can't always google the answer as easily.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 9, 2013)

jarland said:


> The average linux or windows fanboy can't handle BSD because they can't always google the answer as easily.


I'll like to interject for a moment.

What you're referring to as Linux, is in fact, GNU/Linux, or as I've recently taken to calling it, GNU plus Linux.

Linux is not an operating system unto itself, but rather another free component of a fully functioning GNU system made useful by the GNU corelibs, shell utilities and vital system components comprising a full OS as defined by POSIX.


Many computer users run a modified version of the GNU system every day, without realizing it.

Through a peculiar turn of events, the version of GNU which is widely used today is often called "Linux", and many of its users are not aware that it is basically the GNU system, developed by the GNU Project.


There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is just a part of the system they use.

Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine's resources to the other programs that you run.

The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system.

Linux is normally used in combination with the GNU operating system: the whole system is basically GNU with Linux added, or GNU/Linux.

All the so-called "Linux" distributions are really distributions of GNU/Linux.

Thus, you should be saying something like RHEL/Debian/Gentoo fanboys.


----------



## jarland (Aug 9, 2013)

You're on top of your game this morning. I like it.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 9, 2013)

jarland said:


> You're on top of your game this morning. I like it.


I'm really sure what you're trying to say but personally I am a full-on MacFaggot.

I don't give a fuck about gaming and most Windows based hardware can't into multi-touch as well as Apple, so that's my excuse.

Also, I have always felt the mouse-cursor connection on Windows machines is clunky, jerky, not as smooth as Apple.

I taught myself the Mac OS starting in 1984 when it came out, but I had to go to school to learn DOS.

In the early 90's, Windows wasn't taken seriously, yet, for business, and real men used a command-line interface.

GUIs were children's toys. I had more than one prof tell me this.

Mac is definitely the best OS, I've got iPhone 3, iPhone3GS, iPhone4, iPhone4s and iPhone5.

All the servers I have are running on OSX and my laptop is running on Snow Leopard.

Its really easy for me because its all in one, even the television.

All the Apple products are great and high quality.

I mean, you can't see Dell, Asus, Acer and HP to produce such high quality products.

Asus products are so lousy but they are not as bad as computer companies(System76) who are selling Ubuntu computers.

The reason why Apple is so successful is because of their beautiful Mac OS.

So let me re-illiterate myself: Mac > Windows > Linux


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2013)

Different strokes for different folks.

I don't hang out in coffee shops and work on my 'screen play' or use image editing tools so I can post over modified selfies on Facebook, so I don't own a Mac.


----------



## jarland (Aug 9, 2013)

Only snow leopard on the laptop? Mavericks is incredible. I've seen about a 20 degree (F) average temperature drop on my iMac and MacBook, as well as huge performance gains.


----------



## fisle (Aug 9, 2013)

Running Windows 7, with Debian on Virtualbox and OS X 10.8 on VMWare

get on my level


----------



## jarland (Aug 9, 2013)

fisle said:


> Running Windows 7, with Debian on Virtualbox and OS X 10.8 on VMWare
> 
> get on my level


Inception?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 9, 2013)

fisle said:


> Running Windows 7, with Debian on Virtualbox and OS X 10.8 on VMWare
> 
> get on my level


Is OS X really usable without QE/CI acceleration on VMWare?


----------



## fisle (Aug 9, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Is OS X really usable without QE/CI acceleration on VMWare?



Depends what you need it for. I don't use it that much, just basic testing how things work under OS X compared to windows+linux. Perfectly usable for me.


----------



## tdc-adm (Aug 9, 2013)

My best OS is Linux for both desktop and server.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 9, 2013)

fisle said:


> Running Windows 7, with Debian on Virtualbox and OS X 10.8 on VMWare
> 
> get on my level


VMWare is the worst virtualisation software I've ever seen.

Parallels on the other hand is the best.

Why?

Parallels Desktop for Mac allows me to seamlessly run both Windows and Mac OS X Lion applications side-by-side with speed, control and confidence. 

Unlike VMWare, I have to wait for the box to boot and it takes time.

Time is money, so VMWare is actually stealing my money.

I've filed several lawsuits against VMWare before with regards to them steal my money.

The lawsuits were resolved but they didn't even compensate half of how much money they have stolen from me.

Why?

Because VMWare is collapsing from too many people suing them for the same purpose.

This just proves how bad VMWare is.

Parallels hold conferences annually and I attend to them.

Its really amazing how everyone there was using the latest Mac books.

This just proves that only smart and rich people uses Mac books.



tdc-adm said:


> My best OS is Linux for both desktop and server.


Please read post #3.


----------



## Damian (Aug 9, 2013)

Considering what a continually shitty experience I have with iTunes with my iPod, which are both cheap Apple items, I'm really not seeing the point of paying more for the same obtuse interfaces. Unless paying more money gets you a better user experience. Wherein i'd rather stick with Linux.

There's another point that you missed: marked lack of keyboard shortcuts on Mac. I hate using a mouse, and prefer to use keyboard shortcuts, as I come from a time way before all of this point and click basura. Maybe it's improved since I last used a Mac, but I really hate slogging up to menus with the mouse to perform basic tasks that I should be able to call with a simple two-key keyboard shortcut. In other words, I guess 'Mac software is easier to use, better looking, and cheaper.'  applies to the basic moo-cow population who aren't concerned about being efficient with the things they use.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 9, 2013)

Why does it seem like your posts today seem to have the intention of starting a drama shitstorm?  Stating your opinions on subjective matters as fact is like having the damn Jehovas rolling up into our forums now instead of just door to door.

Unrelated note: had some Jehovas come by the house the other day.  Opened the door, "Thank you, but your Jesus is in another castle", closed the door.  When they knocked again, simply opened the door without pants.  Problem solved.


----------



## Damian (Aug 9, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> When they knocked again, simply opened the door without pants.


And then they left!?!?!?!?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 9, 2013)

Damian said:


> And then they left!?!?!?!?


Well, I invited them in for drinks, but they were in a rush back to their car so I don't think they heard me :3


----------



## mikho (Aug 9, 2013)

And please show me the delete button.


----------



## Damian (Aug 9, 2013)

@mikho: The webcam doesn't break, it just begins to reject you, as Apple products are superior to you and your existence.


----------



## wdq (Aug 9, 2013)

For many years I used Windows as my main operating system. For a year or so I used Ubuntu as my main operating system. For the past year I have been using Mac OS X as my main operating system. 

To be honest I liked Linux the best. It was incredibly flexible. One day I could be using GNOME, and the next I could be using KDE. I could tweak Linux to work the way I wanted it to. I quit using Linux on the desktop because I couldn't get Adobe Photoshop and Adobe Premiere on Linux. Pretty much every app I use works on Linux, except that Adobe software. 

Windows is great. Tons of apps, tons of users, tons of features. I don't have a whole lot to say about Windows. It works well, but not well enough. I always found that Windows seemed to slow down over time. After having my computer up and running for a few weeks things always seemed to be slower than they were after a day or so of uptime. 

Mac OS X is also great. Keep in mind that my experiences with Mac OS X have been entirely on a Hackintosh (a plain old Windows system running Mac OS X, everything works, but if something goes wrong, it can be a pain to get things working again.) Mac OS X doesn't seem to have the issue with becoming slower over time (or at least noticeably slower.) However OS X is still full of small things that can be annoying. The icons in the top menu bar can't be collapsed or hidden like in Windows, there are also a lot of apps that are designed for Windows and just don't work very well on OS X, there are also some video codecs that don't work very well on OS X.

I'm using Mac OS X right now pretty much just for Xcode. I've been learning iOS development. I tried running a Mac OS X virtual machine, but without the graphics acceleration it was nearly unusable. If Adobe ends up releasing some of their software on Linux I'll buy a Mac Mini for Xcode, and switch back to Linux.


----------



## kaniini (Aug 9, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> There really is a Linux, and these people are using it, but it is just a part of the system they use.
> Linux is the kernel: the program in the system that allocates the machine's resources to the other programs that you run.
> 
> The kernel is an essential part of an operating system, but useless by itself; it can only function in the context of a complete operating system.
> ...


Yeah!  Alpine totally ships GNU software along with the Linux kern... oh wait, no it doesn't (at least, not by default).


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 9, 2013)

OS X is nice but there are some major disadvantages:

*1. No standard package manager*

On Linux I have aptitude, yum, pacman - all amazing at what they do. On OSX homebrew is a decent option, but it’s a far away from the Linux package managers.

*2. Property XML settings*

In OSX you sometimes have to write some XML config files. Not talking about all the Preferences plist files.

*3. XCode* *and ObjectiveC*

It is a fubar kind of IDE. I do like message oriented programming but ObjectiveC is sometimes as bad as XCode is. Looking to JS, Ruby, Java, C# ObjectiveC is just a painfull way to do something.

And yes I do like the architecture of Mac OS X.

Let's start with the FreeBSD Kernel ... and even that is wrong. The original kernel is based on the Mach micro kernel. And it is still present and doing all the hardware I/O (cpu, ram) stuff.

So Mach + FreeBSD kernel + GNU system utils is something that is called Darwin. The core os which I do like.

On that layer there are core services like Carbon, Cocoa, and the so called classic environment which died. Well carbon is outdated too. So Cocoa is the framework everyone should use for apps.

Pros of Mach:


Separate memory areas
Preemptive multi tasking
Microkernel
The graphics subsystem is splited into different parts too: Quartz Extreme (2D), OpenGL (3D), and QuickTime (multi media).

I don't want to talk about QuickTime. It should be replaced like iTunes or XCode.

If you know how OS X is build and how it is working you cannot say that OS X is "the best" OS. Darwin might be one - OS X not.


----------



## happel (Aug 9, 2013)

Windows just sucks, I have no other words for it. Especially the IO is just pathetic. I only use windows when I really need to (work).


I like Linux on servers a lot, the system itself is lightweight, and extremely flexible. So you can fully use the system for whatever you want. I've tried mac os server, but no. It sucks. Yes it's easy, and yes it works seamlessly with your other os x computers. But configuration is very limited and the system uses a lot of resources for stuff you don't need (GUI on a server :|).


On the desktop is the other way around. Mac OS X is so much more polished and consistent. Window management on Linux is so freaking clunky. And most important, in 9 out of 10 cases the applications on the mac are much better. Linux really lacks in this department. There's not even a decent mail client... As much as I want to like Linux on the desktop I always end up reinstalling OS X.


In the end OS X isn't perfect. For example you can't cut-n-paste files in the finder, copy paste is no problem and the cut option is present in the menu, but it's greyed out :S. Apple decided we need to drag. And it needs a ton of ram, I find 4GB on the small side unless you have an SSD. Then the swapping isn't really an issue.


----------



## happel (Aug 9, 2013)

Damian said:


> Considering what a continually shitty experience I have with iTunes with my iPod, which are both cheap Apple items, I'm really not seeing the point of paying more for the same obtuse interfaces. Unless paying more money gets you a better user experience. Wherein i'd rather stick with Linux.
> 
> 
> There's another point that you missed: marked lack of keyboard shortcuts on Mac. I hate using a mouse, and prefer to use keyboard shortcuts, as I come from a time way before all of this point and click basura. Maybe it's improved since I last used a Mac, but I really hate slogging up to menus with the mouse to perform basic tasks that I should be able to call with a simple two-key keyboard shortcut. In other words, I guess 'Mac software is easier to use, better looking, and cheaper.' applies to the basic moo-cow population who aren't concerned about being efficient with the things they use.


iTunes 11 is a user experience nightmare yes, but versions before that I found to be ok-ish. They worked, I could find my music, I could play my music, I was happy.


No keyboard shortcuts? Come on.. Something tells me you haven't really tried. I'm using OS X since 10.4 and almost everything can be done with the keyboard.


----------



## happel (Aug 9, 2013)

mikho said:


> And please show me the delete button.


The full size keyboard in your image does in fact have a delete button. 


The laptops and the smaller Bluetooth keyboards don't. But you have to leave some buttons to save space. Personally I don't mind using fn+backspace for a forward delete that much. I guess it takes some getting used to though.


----------



## drmike (Aug 9, 2013)

Tripped out.

Does your OS use slave labor and have nets to catch effective slaves from jumping to their death (aka suicide).  Well, Apple does.

Does your OS come bundled with NSA backdoors?   Well Apple does:

""In a tweet early this morning, cybersecurity researcher Christopher Soghoian pointed to an internal memo of India's Military Intelligence that has been liberated by hackers and posted on the Net. The memo suggests that, "in exchange for the Indian market presence" mobile device manufacturers, including RIM, Nokia, and Apple (collectively defined in the document as "RINOA") have agreed to provide backdoor access on their devices. The Indian government then "utilized backdoors provided by RINOA" to intercept internal emails of the U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission, a U.S. government body with a mandate to monitor, investigate and report to Congress on 'the national security implications of the bilateral trade and economic relationship' between the U.S. and China. Manan Kakkar, an Indian blogger for ZDNet, has also picked up the story and writes that it may be the fruits of an earlier hack of Symantec. If Apple is providing governments with a backdoor to iOS, can we assume that they have also done so with Mac OS X?""

Does your operating system offer you a complete open-source option where you can audit, change things, etc.?  Apple certainly doesn't.  They can't even get the basic idea of sharing day to and from your portable devices to your other devices. 

Don't even get me started on the retards living delusionally in Windows land.  Microsoft is on their self inflicted slow drip death and decay path for a reason.  

Apple = pretty products.  Superior hardware?  Some of it.  But there are amply overpriced alternatives that are competitive at price point, build quality, faggy perception, etc.

Microsoft  = office idiots, vanilla life folks who are risk adverse, the young and born into the trap folks, and gaymers.

I run Linux because of these reason and because no fat corporation is extorting me with it.   Linux is the ultimate DIY, be responsible for your own damn self OS.   Meshes with my life reasonably.

Plus, the knowledge is transportable across many devices (i.e. server to desktop to tablet to phone to integrated computer).   Can't claim that with Apple or Microsoft which remain basically single environment (desktop).


----------



## jarland (Aug 9, 2013)

Using an operating system made by someone else is so amateur. Real men build their own OS around their own hand made architecture.


----------



## manacit (Aug 9, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> OS X is nice but there are some major disadvantages:
> 
> *1. No standard package manager*
> 
> ...


I won't be the first to admit there are downsides to OS X, but as far as reasons go, these are pretty dumb.

For one, there's no "official" package manager for "GNU/Linux" either - there are standard package managers for distros, but that creates just as much confusion and crosstalk as the two or three there are for OS X. homebrew does exactly what I need it to do, install packages. I've never run into anything I couldn't just `brew install`. 

Are you implying you don't have to configure things on Linux? Have you ever installed sendmail? Configured X? If you use apple hardware and os x, getting everything configured is about 10000x easier (hint: you don't need to configure anything from the command line). 

Sure, XCode sucks, but you don't need to use it. On the second monitor attached to my macbook right now I have a couple of ST2 windows open doing python development. Aside from VS, pretty much every IDE is available on OS X too. 

Regarding that stupid webcam picture that's been around for a decade, that's what you get when you buy an iMac, it's not like any of the HP all-in-one machines or ANY laptop will allow you to just swap the webcam out. I have a two and a half year old macbook pro and started to get banding on the screen a little bit. I took it in to the apple store and they gave me an entirely new top case (screen, etc) for free. I'll take that.


----------



## serverian (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Slownode (Aug 9, 2013)

Obvious troll is obvious.

The best OS is one you make yourself.


----------



## happel (Aug 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> They can't even get the basic idea of sharing day to and from your portable devices to your other devices.


I'm not entirely sure what you mean by this, but iOS and OS X have some of the best sync options in the market. CardDAV, CalDAV, activesync/exchange, IMAP, etc etc


----------



## mikho (Aug 9, 2013)

manacit said:


> Regarding that stupid webcam picture that's been around for a decade, that's what you get when you buy an iMac, it's not like any of the HP all-in-one machines or ANY laptop will allow you to just swap the webcam out. I have a two and a half year old macbook pro and started to get banding on the screen a little bit. I took it in to the apple store and they gave me an entirely new top case (screen, etc) for free. I'll take that.


Thats called warranty, any decent laptop comes with it. Some with 1 year, some with 3 years. 
I can tell you the exact same story with my old HP laptop. 2 years and 9 months old. Brand new screen was sent to me so I could replace it. I could have sent it in or tried to locate a HP service place but I thought this was the best solution for me.


Bottom line is that you vant compare Apple hardware with MS hardware because MS doesn't build hardware, they only supply the OS for the hardware.


Apple gizmos are currently a hot topic right now, "everyone" wants one. Wait until there are the same amounts of macs as pcs in the world and you will notice an increase in virus and shit for the macs as well.


----------



## jarland (Aug 9, 2013)

The real fool among us is the one who pulls out cash and purchases a device they don't want. The smartest shopper around is the one who leaves with the item they want at a price they feel is appropriate.


----------



## Tux (Aug 9, 2013)

Why Linux is the best OS:

It's just better.

I don't need to say anything else.


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Aug 10, 2013)

> Mac IS Unix
> Mac has open source elements


Hmmm... But that doesn't mean Mac is free software like GNU/Linux, right?

Well, I've used OS X for a few days, but the default keyboard shortcuts are impractical, and there's some features you can find in Windows missing.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 10, 2013)

It's simple. Linux is superior. I only use windows right now because I have to (for work). However, I run linux boxes as well as I have a mac book pro.


----------

